# Huns



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of huns this year north of the border. Got a couple of photos that aren't awful. The light could have been better with a different angle, but you take what you get:


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

That is good, so cool, so tough to get a shot like that,
Better that shooting a limit


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats is a nice shot


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Paddler - is this up around Tabor?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

silverkitten73 said:


> Paddler - is this up around Tabor?


Yep.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, where i live (near the UT/ID border) i haven't seen ANY huns this year. Last year i would shoot 1 every day:shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always wanted to hunt huns... one of these days I am going to ask you guys to let me tag along 8)


----------

